# I want to learn to play the Ukulele



## Melensdad

I am not musically inclined.  

I have a very difficult time clapping to music.

In grade school I played the trombone.  Not very well.  But I played.  

For years I have longed to play an instrument.  

I've been searching around and it seems that a Ukulele is reasonably easy to learn.  Clearly advanced playing of any instrument requires massive practice, time and dedication.  But I've been watching YouTube instructional videos on basic chords and I think I might actually be able to learn simple songs ... and I'd probably be happy with that.

Old dog = new tricks?  
*
Anyone ever tried to learn a musical instrument later in life?  *


----------



## EastTexFrank

Melensdad said:


> *Anyone ever tried to learn a musical instrument later in life?  *



No!!!  I learned my musical limitations early in life.

I am totally unmusical which is a pity because I love music.  Even in school I couldn't learn the basics of playing a recorder.  I'm afraid that there is no hope for me.

Best of luck with your endeavor though.  Keep us informed.  A written report will do.  No need to record something and post it on here.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I've never played a ukulele. So no clue on how easy or difficult they are. However. They are a stringed instrument. To get you started on learning to move your way around the fretboard and different chord combinations etc I recommend a seagull merlin. Impossible to hit a bad note. Download a guitar tuner on your phone. Standard tuning for the merlin is D A D. it's four strings but the bottom two are tuned the same. Has a ukulele meets banjo sound.  They aren't expensive either. They even come with all of the notes marked on the fretboard. 






http://acousticguitar.com/seagull-merlin/

Sent from my SM-N915W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## bczoom

Good luck Bob.

At this stage in our lives, I thought the only thing musical we should play is the stereo.


----------



## Melensdad

I actually thought about a dulcimer but there are just so many resources for the ukulele that it seems logical to give it a try.  We even have a small music shop on the edge of town that gives lessons should all the internet sources (YouTube) and other options (DVDs) fail me.

What I play best is a radio.

I'd like to change that.


----------



## JimVT

I bought a neat older thing at an antique store. it is like a mini banjo . it rests in the back room. I gave up on it. it must be from the 40's.
have fun and you'll do ok.
didn't tiny tim or someone like that play one?
jim


----------



## MrLiberty

I always wanted to try my hand at the banjo, but like others I'm not musically inclined.  For whatever reason my fingers and brain are not tuned.  I can sing though, and was in the school choir.  I kinda wish I would have continued with that in my youth.  

Here is something I have been toying with doing, it looks easy enough to do.

http://cigarboxguitars.com/resources/how-to-build-a-cigar-box-guitar

I probably never will build it, but it does look like fun.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

The dulcimer is a neat little instrument. Considering I've played since I was 14 it's helping me with my inbividual note picking up and down the fretboard of my guitar. 

Now you've got me curious. I'm going to have to go check out ukeleles at the music store. My wife got me a gift certificate there so I may end up walking out with one. 

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## Melensdad

JimVT said:


> I bought a neat older thing at an antique store. it is like a mini banjo . it rests in the back room. I gave up on it. it must be from the 40's.
> have fun and you'll do ok.
> didn't tiny tim or someone like that play one?
> jim



I think Tiny Tim played one.

So did Arthur Godfrey.




NorthernRedneck said:


> Now you've got me curious. I'm going to have to go check out ukeleles at the music store. My wife got me a gift certificate there so I may end up walking out with one.


Nice thing that I've found out about a Uke is that you can play a lot of popular songs.  There are websites dedicated to the Uke that show chords.

I've not bought one yet.

But it looks like the "solid" construction Ukes are the best.  Cheap Ukes are $39.  A nicely made one is about $200.  Really good ones start at $400 and go up into the thousands.

I'd be looking for a modest, but well made one.  Probably in the $150 to $300 range.  If I get one I want one that is actually a real instrument, not a toy.

Also looking at the "concert" size.  Soprano size is the small one that are common.  Concert size is one size up.  From what i can tell you get almost the same sound out of a concert size but you have more room on the fret board for those of us with awkward hands.  

Cordoba 15 and 20 series seem like nice Ukes.  Lanikai too.  There are much better brands.  But those seem to have good reputations as being reasonable instruments.


----------



## waybomb

Hope you get this good....
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1bFr2SWP1I


----------



## NorthernRedneck

waybomb said:


> Hope you get this good....
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1bFr2SWP1I


Funny. I was thinking of the same video

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## Melensdad

I've loved IZ for many years.

But this is what I think of when I think of the Uke.

Doris Day + Arthur Godfrey ... The Glass Bottom Boat

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GEAHbNBbZ9E


----------



## Melensdad

Just got confirmation that the buyers of a medical building I own are going to accept my counter offer ... AND I got a 20% discount on a http://koaloha.com ukulele ... their Hawaiian made Ukes are expensive but considered among the best ... they have a lower priced imported model called an OPIO that they consider to be a their beginner Uke.  I believe I will celebrate the sale of my building, and the good fortune of getting a discount coupon by buying one of their OPiO Ukes *after the paperwork is signed*.  Its still above my target price range but I also know that if I fail my daughter, who is actually musically inclined, can have it.  

These use solid wood, not plywood, which everyone tells me is the way to go.

Of course I will still burn the receipt so there is no evidence for my wife to find.


----------



## pirate_girl

Melensdad said:


> I've loved IZ for many years.
> 
> But this is what I think of when I think of the Uke.
> 
> Doris Day + Arthur Godfrey ... The Glass Bottom Boat
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GEAHbNBbZ9E






One of my favourite movies of all time.
Because of Doris of course!


----------



## pirate_girl

Melensdad said:


> I think Tiny Tim played one.



Oh myyyyyyy Tiny Tim. lol
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wMbQsKJ64S0"]Tiny Tim - Tip Toe Through The Tulips (Live).mp4 - YouTube[/ame]

and a tutorial to TTTTT 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=voHkShZDfi4"]tiny tim's tiptoe tutorial // ukulele - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## EastTexFrank

Well Bob, if nothing else, it's easier to carry around than a tuba.


----------



## zekeusa

If Tiny Tim can play it, You can too! I bought a Trombone. I don't know how to play it but there is a book and CD that helps you along!


----------



## Melensdad

Well I did it.  

Ordered a ukulele.  The journey begins soon.  My high school team's fencing season ends in middle February so I'll need something new to do.  

I didn't buy the OPiO, for the same price I got a different brand but its still a 'real' instrument and not a 'toy' ukulele.  Near as I can tell the prices on these things can be divided into a few groups.  

The $35 to $125 Ukes are pretty much toys.  Low grade parts, low grade gearing, all plywood/laminate construction, often plastic body parts, etc.

At somewhere near $125 you can start to find Ukes that have a solid wood top, but they still use all laminate/plywoods for the sides and bodies.  The tuning pegs/gears are typically still lower grade.

The 'real' instruments generally start in the $250+ range with all solid wood used for the tops, sides, backs.  The tuning gears/pegs are upgraded, etc.  Various woods are used.  Hawaiian Koa is the top choice, and typically most expensive, prices for real solid Koa Ukes probably start closer to $500.  Lower priced solid wood (not plywood) typically will be Spruce, or a mixture of Spruce top, and other woods for the side/back.  Monkeypod, Mango, Mahogany are used also.

I found a Mango Lanikai on sale at $100 below its normal price on-line, same price as the prior OPiO I posted, but this Uke is better looking so I should look better when I'm playing badly ... maybe it will act as a much needed distraction  

Should have it later this week.  Hope it looks 1/2 as good as the one in the 'stock' photo.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

The same goes for guitars. Sure you can pick up a cheap $100 job at walmart but you get what you pay for. The sound and quality isn't there.   Most of my stuff is in the 5-800 range. My next one will be around the $1500 mark.


----------



## Melensdad

NorthernRedneck said:


> The same goes for guitars. Sure you can pick up a cheap $100 job at walmart but you get what you pay for. The sound and quality isn't there.   Most of my stuff is in the 5-800 range. My next one will be around the $1500 mark.



Seems like the $250 mark is the very bottom for the all solid Ukes.  $350 to $500 will get you some pretty nice options.  Then the price seems go straight up to $1000 and above.  Very little in the $500-$1000 range.  Mine should be about $469 ... found 1 in stock at only 1 seller for $369.  They are tossing in a basic soft case + a tuner too.  Nobody else is offering that same model for under $469 so I think I'm getting a great deal.  Dealer says it is "brand new" but I suspect that means it is an 'open box' and was displayed & demo'ed at the store?  I'm fine with that.  I bought my daughter a nice(-ish) Spanish guitar that was an open box unit and its perfect all the way around and it was a good value.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

For a tuner you can download any tuner app available for free and they'll work for you. Once you learn chords on the uke i imagine just as with the guitar there should be apps available that'll display the notes and chords above the words and will scroll along as you're playing.


----------



## Melensdad

NorthernRedneck said:


> For a tuner you can download any tuner app available for free and they'll work for you. Once you learn chords on the uke i imagine just as with the guitar there should be apps available that'll display the notes and chords above the words and will scroll along as you're playing.



Got a little tuner tossed in as a freebie


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Just checked out of curiosity. There are specific tuners available in the apstore for ukes. As well as apps for learning the chords. 

I use very similar apps etc when I'm teaching guitar. It helps make sense of the notes. Taking regular lessons such as I did way back in the day it took me nearly 2 years to learn basic notes and chords. Now I take in someone who's never picked up a guitar and using apps like I mentioned I have them playing enough to put a basic song together after about 4-5 lessons.


----------



## Melensdad

So it arrived.  Now the work begins.

I knew I was getting a good deal, didn't realize how good of a deal until it arrived and I unpacked it.  The standard model costs $100 more than I paid for this one.  This is the upgraded version with a Fishman electronic pickup, integrated pre-amp/equalizer and output.  Its also been discontinued for 6+ months so its left over inventory.  I'm a happy camper.  Paid $369 for something that retailed for almost $500.  Got a soft case and a tuner tossed in for free, both of which _(combined)_ add about $50 to the normal price.

Odd lighting in my living room, but the wood is all the same color tone even if some of the pictures look too grey and others look too golden.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Looks great. Like the spalted maple finish. Should be a good one.


----------



## pirate_girl

That's a nice little ukie!
Now you need to learn it and plunk away for us on youtube.


----------



## Melensdad

Not sure about recording anything but I already started my DVD lessons!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Once you learn the basic chords venture over to youtube. Type in the name of your favorite song along with"ukulele".  There will be most likely several different variations to watch and learn from. I do this with guitar all the time. I'll hear a song I like. Come home. Search it on youtube and since i play the acoustic guitar I'll type in acoustic instructional then watch. It'll walk me throu step by step which chords to use, strumming pattern, etc.  It's the quickest and easiest way I've seen for learning songs. I can't read music for the life of me. I see a sheet of music on a page and to me it's just jibberish. Confusing. But...once you learn the basic chords search up a song, any song, with the word chords and see what comes up. It'll be just the lyrics along with each chord written over the words. Use that along with youtube and its a lot quicker way to learn. 

Here's an example

https://youtu.be/aZESOiQYq-c

And the chords. 

http://www.ukulele-tabs.com/uke-songs/folk-songs/you-are-my-sunshine-uke-tab-15237.html

I've never so much as picked up a ukulele but using this method and applying it to my background in guitar I know i could be playing it in a matter of minutes.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

How are the lessons going?


----------



## Melensdad

NorthernRedneck said:


> How are the lessons going?



"G" chord is killing me!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Melensdad said:


> "G" chord is killing me!


I was looking and the g chord looks basically the same as a d chord on the guitar. There's a trick to it. Hard to explain. Basically your finger are 1 2 3 4 with 1 being your index. Every chord chart I've seen shows 1 on the third string 2nd fret. 2 on the first string 2nd fret and 3 on 2nd string 3rd fret. With finger 2 being longer than 1, its often easier on the hand to swap 1 and 2 positions. More comfortable playing position.


----------



## Melensdad

OK so I am horrible but I'm plugging along in my lessons.

Today one of the kids on my high school fencing team brought in his Soprano size Uke, he's been learning for longer than I have been learning, but I was able to teach him an easy way to transition between C and G and back to C.

So apparently, while I am a total hack, I am improving enough to know at least ONE thing.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Keep sticking to it. When I learned guitar I first learned 3 chords. G. D. C.   I played them in that order. 
This is slighty different since its on a capo but its the same thing. 
https://www.youtube.com/shared?ci=tt4-G75Oi7s

I played it over and over again. It helped. Those 3 notes form the basis of many popular songs no matter what key its in. Once you master g d c throw in a f or am or em. They all work very well together.


----------



## Melensdad

I practice daily, well almost every day.  Probably 6 out of 7.  Usually short sessions.  Often twice a day.  I'm following the Ukulele Buddy lessons on DVD.  Typical session is 20 minutes.  Building up nice calluses on my fingers.

I have huge problems with the G chord.  Shifting into G from any chord is a problem for me, my arthritis may be a part of the problem?  

I'm very slow to change chords too.  I tend to lose time when changing chords.  I can change into some of the simple chords like A, F, and C and stay in time if the song is slow enough but not into other chords.  

I presume all of the above can be solved with practice, practice and more practice.  

The other problem I have, and I'm not sure that any amount of practice will help me, is that I have a very difficult time keeping time to music.  I cannot clap to music.  I cannot tap my foot to music.  I tend to speed up, no matter how hard I try.  The only way I can manage playing simple chord strings or simple 2 chord songs along with the DVD lessons is by watching the instructors hands move and then strumming in VISUAL tempo.

BUT I'm having fun.  

Bought a hard case for my Uke.  It came with a 'gig bag' that offered minimal protection.  Since my Uke is fairly expensive and a real instrument rather than a toy I wanted to protect it.  Also subscribed to Ukulele Magazine.  So I'm pretty dedicated to making this work as well as I can make it work.  The problem with keeping tempo will be my biggest challenge.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Just stick with it. Don't give up. In time switching from one chord to another will become easier. 
Since I can't do much else these days I been basically diving into various YouTube instructional videos for songs I recognize and working on them. The calluses are a good thing. I usually shed mine every few weeks.


----------



## Melensdad

NorthernRedneck said:


> *Just stick with it. Don't give up. In time switching from one chord to another will become easier. *
> Since I can't do much else these days I been basically diving into various YouTube instructional videos for songs I recognize and working on them. The calluses are a good thing. I usually shed mine every few weeks.



I am pretty dedicated.  The days I don't practice are days when I have a fencing event and am gone from early morning until mid-to-late evening.  Otherwise I practice.

The chord changes are coming easier and faster, but clearly not fast enough.  And my nemesis is, and apparently will be the G chord.  I'm sure as I advance there will be be other chords that will give me trouble but I can manage the basics.  I'm not saying all the chords are easy for me, but G is a problem, some are easy, one or two are manageable but not easy.  

My problem with keeping tempo/time is my biggest, and perhaps, only real concern.  Not sure how to fix that.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I totally get that. I have a nemesis chord as well on the guitar. Its the B7. It's not an everyday chord so when we have a song with it at the church I'll usually either skip it or substitute in something else that fits.


----------



## Melensdad

Been working on my "G" chord, which is my nemesis chord and actually repeated practice is making it semi manageable. I can go from C to G and back to C.  That is required for both Itsy Bitsy Spider and Hokey Pokey and both are not possible, as long as I do a little limbering up/practicing in advance of actually playing. 





NorthernRedneck said:


> I totally get that. I have a nemesis chord as well on the guitar. Its the B7. It's not an everyday chord so when we have a song with it at the church I'll usually either skip it or substitute in something else that fits.


I found a chord that I physically cannot do.  

Honestly I blame my arthritis for this one, but "B" is just not happening.  I can't get my fingers on the correct strings/frets without a good deal of pain.  So I'll need to skip those songs requiring a "B" chord, or perhaps use a complimentary chord.

This is the first chord that I've come across that I just cannot get my fingers/wrist to begin to cooperate with ... but I only know about a half dozen others so far.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

It'll come. Practice makes perfect. Rome wasn't built in a day. Etc etc.


----------



## Melensdad

NorthernRedneck said:


> It'll come. Practice makes perfect. Rome wasn't built in a day. Etc etc.



I'm happy with the progress I'm making on transitioning into/out of the G chord.

The other beginner chords that I've been learning by following the lessons are much easier for me, and transitioning into/out of those seems to be easier than the time I've had with G.  

But I am not optimistic about B simply because of the arthritis.  Since I started playing my left wrist has been in a constant state of pain.  I'm not deterred by it.  I have not reached for any pain meds, not even over-the-counter stuff.  But there is some pain and its worse after I practice longer.  So I'm thinking the B chord is just not meant to be.  I'm OK with that.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

As far as most songs go not many use a B chord at least with guitar. Most songs are either in the key of G D C or A. If it's in G, there will most likely be a combination G D C EM.  If its in the key of D most songs will go D A G with the occasional BM.


----------



## Melensdad

So I'm still practicing but today I hit a serious snag in my playing.

Been learning everything (as per the lesson plan I follow) in Quarter Time.  Today the lesson shifted to Eight Time.  Totally screwed me up.  Somehow I can't strum to Eight Time. 

So far we've been stemming down only, 4 beats (is that the right term?); down/DOWN/down/DOWN.  The 'DOWN' is accented, while the 'down' is strummed lighter.

In Eight Time the strumming is down/up/DOWN/up/down/up/DOWN/up.  Somehow I lose count, and I accent the on the odd 'down' instead of the even 'DOWN' and then it falls apart from that point.  

To make matters even worse, the DVD lesson illustrated 2 different ways to do it, and the preferred method, which is what they were trying to teach, just didn't happen at all.  So I was trying the simple method, and couldn't get that.

Disheartened?  Yup.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Don't let it beat you down. The strumming will come in time as you become more comfortable. A baby doesn't start off running. The have to crawl first then walk. Lol. Takes time.


----------



## Melensdad

NorthernRedneck said:


> Don't let it beat you down. The strumming will come in time as you become more comfortable. A baby doesn't start off running. The have to crawl first then walk. Lol. Takes time.



Thanks, I think its just a bad day.  My daughter interrupted my first attempt at practice with some silly issues that she seemed to think were real problems.  Then later when I came back to it the dogs decided to interrupt me, along with a couple text messages 

Figured it was just better to walk away and try again tomorrow.


----------



## zekeusa

I could never get 6/8 time on the trumpet.


----------



## Melensdad

zekeusa said:


> I could never get 6/8 time on the trumpet.



The whole rhythm thing is a problem for me


----------



## Melensdad

Maybe the best thing I did was skip forward to the next lesson, then skip backwards to the prior lesson.

First off, the "swinging 8ths" that they are trying to teach me in the lesson I described above just isn't working.  So I decided to move forward to see what comes next.  Best thing I did.  The next lesson more clearly describes the 8th notes, something the problem lesson did not do.  So skipping took me to a simple tutorial lesson that helped me understand what I was supposed to be doing before showing me how to do it.  I found this very helpful.  Then it showed me, then had me play along (very very slowly) and now I actually understand the 8th notes.  Not saying I can keep up with a song and chord changes at normal speeds but at least I understand it.  So now I can practice it.

After doing that lesson, and practicing it, I then skipped backwards over the problem lesson to the lesson before the problem lesson.  It played Itsy Bitsy Spider in quarter time and I found it easy and that boosted my confidence ... which clearly was shattered by the "swinging 8ths" lesson.

Now I still can't do the "swinging 8ths" technique but at least I can do the simple 8ths and I clearly now understand it so maybe with practice/repetition I'll actually make progress again.



*Oh, and for those of you who have been playing any instrument ... do you look forward to buying another ... and another ... and another?   Because I can't even play a real song but I'm looking for my next 5 or 10 Ukes already *


----------



## Melensdad

Still NOT working on the "swinging 8ths" but I'm now getting somewhat better at doing "straight 8th" notes.  I need to do some serious work on my chord changes.  Every time a new cord is introduced I have a difficult time going from the new chord to one of the older chords.  But I'm starting to get ever-so-slightly better at changing chords in close to time!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lol. Yes. I totally understand about wanting another and another etc. In the past year I've bought 3 guitars. Not because I need them. But because I want them. I did good this month though. I decided I NEED a Taylor acoustic. But told myself I'm going to downsize. So I've sold my acoustic bass and both my main home and church guitars so I can justify spending that kind of money on the Taylor.


----------



## Melensdad

NorthernRedneck said:


> Lol. Yes. I totally understand about wanting another and another etc. In the past year I've bought 3 guitars. Not because I need them. But because I want them. I did good this month though. I decided I NEED a Taylor acoustic. But told myself I'm going to downsize. So I've sold my acoustic bass and both my main home and church guitars so I can justify spending that kind of money on the Taylor.



I think I need a Pineapple shaped one next   I've found that most are cheap toys, and most are in the small Soprano size and roughly $49.  

There are a few in the concert (alto) size that I've found, which would be my choice because my Uke is a concert size.  So for the piss poor playing I can barely manage, it seems logical to stick with 1 size.

I like this Ohana.  Its all solid, so not a toy.  Spruce top.  Mahogany sides and back. Chinese, so not outrageous in price, MSRP is $479 but I've found it online for $309.  I have found a few others.  Clearly I *need* *to learn how to play* before expanding my collection


----------



## Catavenger

It looks nice anyway


----------



## Melensdad

Well I've got The Itsy Bitsy Spider memorized, I can play it in 2 different keys.  

And, while it is hard to believe, it actually sounds like it is supposed to sound 

I started moving ahead on the lessons.  My lesson chart says do a lesson, then go back and redo and older lesson, then redo another older lesson, then move forward.  And I've been doing that.  But then I decided to just go forward without past reviews.  So today I went back and started the reviews.  Can't believe that the lessons I struggled with a week or so ago are now pretty easy for me.  So apparently I'm actually learning.  

My arthritis is a constant problem.  My left wrist is in constant pain.  Its aggravated by the way I am supposed to hold the neck of the Uke.  But its manageable.  

I also have a very difficult time strumming with my index finger, which is the finger I am supposed to be using for strumming.  So I switched to using my thumb.  It sounds a little different because instead of using my index finger nail I end up using the 'meat' of my thumb, so the sound is warmer, but it seems to be working for me.  Since I have no concert/performance ambitions, if I get a slightly warmer sound out of the Uke than might be traditional I'm OK with that.  I'd rather have a warmer sound the NO SOUND AT ALL


----------



## NorthernRedneck

That's great. Keep it up. 

I'm going to head to the border to pick up my new guitar tonight. Then put it to the test on stage tomorrow night.


----------



## Melensdad

I think in about 30% of my posts inside this thread about learning the ukulele I've mentioned that I have arthritis and that it causes me some issues.  And in most of those I've mentioned its manageable.  

But one problem I have, that sometimes is a big issue, is that the Uke slips and my left hand has a hard time holding while I try to play due to the arthritis pain.  The arthritis in my left wrist is the joint on my body where it is the worst.  Today has been a big problem for wrist pain.  I typically have fairly short practice sessions.  Earlier I got in about 5 minutes because the pain became a problem.  Later today I got closer to 20 minutes of practice.  

So this afternoon I ordered a few things from Amazon that I'm hoping will help solve that problem.

#1 a strap
#2 a plug that fits into the electronic output jack on the base of my Uke
#3 a strap connector that fits around the head of my Uke that connects to the strap

I did NOT want to screw in any strap buttons in my Uke for fear that I'd screw it up, damage it, and basically just because I didn't want to do so.  So digging around I found a strap connector that plugs into the output jack.  Since I don't connect up to an electric amp the output jack in my Uke simply goes unused, seems like a good alternative mounting point and it doesn't require me to screw anything into my nice wood Uke.

The strap connector on the other end that wraps around the head, under the strings is another solution that then holds up the other end.  There were straps with strings on them that you tie around the head but that seemed slightly less desirable because you'd have to leave it tied on or keep tying/untying.  So this seems like a good option.

And then there is the obligatory TIKI design Uke strap


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Yes. A strap is a MUST. Even when sitting I use a strap so I don't have to fight with it to hold it up. Even my little merlin has a strap. I've had to screw in strap pegs in the past. Usually at the base of the neck where it joins the body. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I had to install this one. Just predrill the hole no deeper than the length of the screw. A good trick I use is to measure the screw length against the drill bit then mark the bit with tape. Make sure the drill bit is just a few curly ones smaller than the thread of the screw as well so the screw bites good into the wood. 

Personally I prefer my strap mounted at the base of the neck rather than around the headstock under the strings as I find it muffles the strings and can put them out of tune easier.


----------



## Melensdad

NorthernRedneck said:


> Yes. A strap is a MUST.
> ...
> Personally I prefer my strap mounted at the base of the neck rather than around the headstock under the strings as I find it muffles the strings and can put them out of tune easier.


Seems that with Ukes, as they are small and lightweight, its actually not that common to use a strap.  

Most Ukes don't come with any strap buttons installed.  There are Uke straps that clip into the sound hole; straps with only 1 point of connection, etc.


----------



## Melensdad

Well so far, so good.  At least until I got to today.

Lesson today is to do an 8th note strum to the song Achy Breaky Heart. 

Uh, no.

I have a hard enough time doing the strum.  And the song was a bit too fast, well maybe way too fast, given that I have a heck of a time with strumming 8ths.  Replayed the video several times.  I think its time for a drink, well I know it is, but I gave up bourbon for the Lenten season  

I'll have to come back to this one.  Probably 10 times 


But I really like the addition of the strap, that helps a lot.  Except for today.  By the time I was done I was ready to hang myself with the strap.


----------



## Melensdad

Well I'm pretty much an idiot but I'm having fun.

I have Itsy Bitsy Spider memorized _(actually I can play it in a couple different keys)_ and I started to learn Amazing Grace and a couple other songs.  I can't keep up to fast tempos and falter on medium tempo, but I'm getting better.

So to reward myself I bought another Uke.  

USED ... picked it up at 1/2 retail off of Ebay.

This one is from a company called MagicFluke, which makes a couple different modle ABS plastic body Ukes.  They are actually considered real instruments, not toys.  Their Ukes get very good reviews.  Of course nothing like a solid tone wood, custom made, Hawaiian Koa Uke but the reviews are very good for their price point, and very good compared to many traditional style Ukes.  They are generally considered to be among the best of the "knock around" type Ukes that can be taken to the beach, campfire sing-along, etc.  Oh, and they are American made... if you consider Massachusetts to be America.

The face is always some sort of wood, but its typically plywood; this one has a custom walnut finish with a lighter, decorated rosette.  Standard models come with a hole, this one has a fancy hole   The fretboards are also ABS plastic over a wood neck.  Seller even tossed in a free padded case.

Figured WTF, I'm just spending Melen's Law School tuition $$$, so nothing important


----------



## Catavenger

It looks just like wood


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I like!

I may have to look into one. As for the lessons, amazing Grace is one I teach to my guitar students when they are first learning. Who doesn't know it?  Right?  Easy song with only two chords.


----------



## Melensdad

NorthernRedneck said:


> I like!
> 
> *I may have to look into one.* As for the lessons, amazing Grace is one I teach to my guitar students when they are first learning. Who doesn't know it?  Right?  Easy song with only two chords.



They come in the FLUKE and the FLEA models.

Fluke is what I got from Ebay.  FLEA is a semi-round body.  Both can be had for roughly $180 with basic wood, which is available in several finishes.  They also make a 4 string Banjolele.

You can go pretty crazy with options, stock wood designs - or custom wood designs, Solid Koa or Solid Spruce soundboards, walnut fret board, upgraded geared tuners _(probably a good option)_, etc.  Just as easy to spend $400+ on one of these as it is to spend $200.  Not sure I'd want to drop a bundle on a plastic body Uke, but to sit around the bonfire or the pool I'll be happy with what I'm getting.

The basic models, with plywood soundboards and plastic fretboards can be left out without worrying about humidification, etc.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

A uke is still on my radar a few months down the road. For now, i just bought another guitar. Damn ebay. Lmao.


----------



## Melensdad

No Uke practice today.  I did some work and aggravated my arthritis in my left wrist.  Lots of pain if I move my arm.  Not so much if my arm doesn't move.  Its all arthritis.  

Sort of frustrating.  I was hoping to practice Amazing Grace again today.  Worked on it a bit yesterday and was unhappy with my progress.  Did only "ok" when doing all down strokes.  But then progressed to down/down/down/up pattern to add a bit of a jazz sound and I pretty much screwed up the chord changes almost every time.  Tried again, same result.  Wanted to revisit the same lesson again today but my wrist is too sore to try.  Hoping for tomorrow.


----------



## Melensdad

Got through Amazing Grace 3 times, all down strokes, without missing a chord change.  My first attempt was my best, slow but basically flawless.  The next 2 attempts I had 1 or 2 minor stumbles during the chord changes but managed to pull it off.

Switched to Amazing Grace with a bit of a jazz touch by adding an upstroke after each of the 3rd downstrokes.  Made several attempts at it.  Totally blew it a couple times and had to stop & restart.  Eventually I did OK, not great, certainly not perfect.  The upstroke sometimes was accomplished in time, sometimes during the chord change.  But MUCH MUCH better than prior attempts.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Keep at er. The strumming will come eventually in time. I find it more important to concentrate on the chord changes when learning.


----------



## Melensdad

Been practicing with the new "Fluke" ukulele and I'm unsure about it.

#1 - the tone is so very different from my expensive mango Uke that its somewhat off-putting.  Clearly many very good Uke players swear by these things and its also clear that I am not the 'tone' expert of Uke players, so I should learn to love it?

#2 - and this is perhaps the only "real" criticism that I can levy against it, the friction tuners don't hold very well.  I'm constantly retuning, retuning and retuning again to keep it in tune.  There are some screws on the ends that can be used to tighten the tuners and I need to keep fiddling around to find the right combination of tightness and movability.  But I think I'd really prefer the upgraded 'geared' tuners.  I suppose I can buy those and install them.  I'd prefer not to spend $69 for a set of upgraded tuners that drop fit directly into the existing holes.

--------------------------

On a side note, I did add a strap to this one, and I added some Fluke "Grip Strips" to the backside ... which were recommended by many owners.  As the back of this is curved plastic it doesn't sit against your body well, the "Grip Strips" are simply rubber strips that stick onto the back and allow for a non-slip back.  Much easier to play with them than without them.  And the strap helps me due to the arthritis in my left wrist, but as light as this is I doubt that the vast majority of the FLUKE owners would need a strap.


----------



## Melensdad

Progress, in baby steps, slow but sure.

Still following my video lessons on DVD.  The basic system is lesson, next lesson, go back to prior lessons and redo several of those, catch back up and move ahead, then go back and repeat.  Seems to be working for me as the older lessons are easier and easier.

BUT there are some problems I'm having.  There are 2 guys on the video, when the one guy plays the harmonica it can drown out the Uke player and that tends to screw me up.  Naturally he tends to play louder when we have a more complex portion of a song, so I end up doing worse, or not getting that section.  Still can't figure out what the heck a "swinging 8th" strum is supposed to be?!?


----------



## Melensdad

I have been following the "Ukulele Buddy" lessons on DVD.  

Honestly I've started to get a little bored with the lessons, and also a little frustrated with some of them.  But I worked through every lesson so far.  Repeating each of them, many of those were repeated 6, 8 or even 10 times.  

Got to the mid-point in the lesson plan (roughly lesson 35?).  Need to change to DVD #3.  

But decided not to do that.  The last video on DVD #2 said that DVD #3 would progress into different techniques, strumming styles, etc.

Figured this was a good stopping point.  I purchased a Hal Leonard lesson book featuring Ukulele virtuoso Jake Shimabukuro and wanted to play with that one for a while.  The book includes a key code to watch videos that go with the book.  Given the poor internet that we get at the house I opted to go to the cigar lounge where I downloaded all the videos so I'd have reliable playback.

Started with LESSON #1.  His teaching style is TOTALLY DIFFERENT than the teaching on Ukulele Buddy. * So even though I have gone backwards, I'm finding that its helping and it is challenging in a very different way*.  Jake is starting with FINGER PICKING, or more correctly THUMB plucking.  Very simple songs.  Staying only on 1 string but moving up and down the Fret Board to change the notes.  I'm half way through the Ukulele Buddy lessons and have played maybe 3 songs?  But with Jake I'm skipping around and playing several songs (badly, but still).  So I've now plucked Hot Cross Buns, Twinkle Twinkle, Happy Birthday and even moved up to the Star Spangled Banner, which requires all the strings and lots of fret changes.  

Ukulele Buddy = Chords
Jake Shimabukuro = single notes

Honestly can't say that one is better than the other, but totally different styles 

I think I will work through several more lessons J.S. lessons before I switch back to finish off the Ukulele Buddy course.  I may just finish off the J.S. lessons before switching back?  I'll see how far it goes before it diverts too far from the basics (since I barely know the basics).

Ukulele Buddy = roughly 70 lessons
Jake Shimabukuro = 13 lessons

Not sure if there is a Book #2 with more lessons by Jake?  But I can't imagine that his 13 lessons can match the 70ish lessons from Ukulele Buddy.  In any case I am finding the Jake lessons (1 & 2) to be an interesting switch that has peaked my interests again.  So that is a good thing


----------



## Melensdad

Upon further progression with the Jake video I believe he goes WAY TOO FAST with WAY TOO LITTLE explanation.

Honestly I've very glad that I started with the Ukulele Buddy system.  Their system starts out very slowly and keeps harping on the need to repeat lessons.  It builds a nice foundation.

That said, I'm having fun with the Jake system.  Got to the end of Video #2/Lesson #2.  I did better following the book WITHOUT the video.  Not that I dislike the video, its good, but it moves very quickly from one song to the next.  He plays through the song and then goes immediately to the next.  He doesn't speak out the fret numbers while he plays, which would make the process much easier.  I'm trying to watch, listen while reading the book + play.  Doesn't work well.  Watching, stopping the video and then playing alone seems to work better?  

With the Ukulele Buddy the instructor will call out the chord change, or the 2nd instructor will point to the chords, as they change, so you can follow. 

On a side note, the Jake system seems to help teach the fretboard by FEEL because you move your hand up/down the fretboard and can feel them as you move.


----------


ALSO, just to make life easier for the slow learner (me), I bought a pack of mother of pearl "dots" off of eBay for $6.  The FLUKE had far fewer fret dots than the Lanikai Ukulele.  And since I switch between them I figured it would be easier for me if both were the same.

Pulled out a 6mm drill bit to match the size of the "dots" and drilled some holes into the plastic fretboard of the FLUKE, added a drop of glue and now there are fret dots on the 5, 7, 10 and 2 on the 12 on both of my instruments.  The Lanikai also has a dot at the 15th, I did not drill the Fluke for a dot on the 15th as it is so far down it would be hard to play on the Fluke and none of my lessons have taken me down that far (yet).  Perhaps I will, eventually?

I also took a very small, not sure the size, drill bit, and drilled into the EDGE of the FLUKE's fretboard and put small indentations at those same frets.  Took a toothpick, dipped it into white paint, put a spot of paint into each of the indentations.  Now the edge of both of the Ukes has markers that match too.  Makes it much easier for me to find the right fret.  I'm sure that an experienced player doesn't need those, but we are talking about the slow learner (me)


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I came across a 6 string ukulele for sale here. I may go pick it up as it plays exactly like a guitar so I won't have to relearn an instrument. While doing a little research on it I came across this sweet video. This kid is a musical genius. I've seen him as a 6 year old playing guitar better than most professionals. 

https://youtu.be/CmADB1N6XL8


----------



## Melensdad

Because of my wrist brace/injury I've been unable to practice for several weeks.  Not happy about that.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I'm thankful that I still have full use of my arms and hands relatively pain free. I must say that my playing ability has greatly improved over the past two years since most days I play for 1-2 hours a day while watching tv.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Just sent in the approval to the boss to get permission to buy the uke. Lol


----------



## Melensdad

NorthernRedneck said:


> Just sent in the approval to the boss to get permission to buy the uke. Lol


----------



## Melensdad

NorthernRedneck said:


> I came across a 6 string ukulele for sale here. I may go pick it up as it plays exactly like a guitar so I won't have to relearn an instrument. While doing a little research on it I came across this sweet video. This kid is a musical genius. I've seen him as a 6 year old playing guitar better than most professionals.
> 
> https://youtu.be/CmADB1N6XL8



OK I'm unclear what this instrument is but I can't see how this is an ukulele.  Clearly I am NOT an expert.  But every 5 string Uke I find has a double string for the G.  Every 6 string Uke that I can find has double strings for the G and C strings.  And every 8 string Uke I've found has double G,C,E and A strings.  

I can find no Uke that has 5, 6 or 8 individual strings.  Except for this one that you pictured.  So are you sure its not a mini-guitar?  I think that is a Guitalele?  Which is the love child resulting from the mating of a guitar & ukulele.  Size of a Baritone (or Tenor) Uke but with the strings of a guitar.  So I have to ask, are you sure this is a Uke and not a compact/small guitar ... Guitalele? 

Now I do know that a lot of guitar players pick up the Baritone Uke because the 4 strings of the Baritone Uke mimic 4 of the 6 Guitar strings (but I don't know which 4).

And I'm clearly far less versed on musical instruments than many folks here so please take my question as one that is coming from inexperience and sincere bewilderment.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Not entirely sure. Lol. It is advertised as a guitalele. It's a peavey composer 6 string guitalele. Sound and size of a uke but plays like a guitar. I got the approval from the boss. Going to pick it up either tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Got it!  Sweet little instrument. I'll have fun plucking it. It's about the same size as my merlin.  It's basically a ukulele that mated with a classical guitar. The top 3 strings are nylon while the bottom three are steel.  [emoji3]


----------



## awakevaulting

Just like the others here, I wish to learn how to play an instrument like guitars and a Ukelele. But, you have to read about these guidelines and lessons for beginners below:

Learn to Play Ukelele
Top Ten Ukelele Tips for Beginners


----------



## Melensdad

awakevaulting said:


> Just like the others here, I wish to learn how to play an instrument like guitars and a Ukelele. But, you have to read about these guidelines and lessons for beginners below:
> 
> Learn to Play Ukelele
> Top Ten Ukelele Tips for Beginners



One of the things I've found with learning to play this instrument is that there are TONS of resources on the internet.  

Unfortunately for me, I've now been sidelined by a wrist injury_ (for about the last 5 or 6 weeks) _because I was stupid and helped lift a baby grand piano 

But there are a lot of FREE lessons on YouTube.  There are plenty of books available at music stores or from on-line sellers.  I purchased the UkuleleBuddy.com program and was very much enjoying it.  Some things frustrated me a bit.  Some things were glossed over early and then explained a bit later.  But overall I'd say its a good way to self-learn.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

What he said. Youtube is a great resource to learn.


----------



## Melensdad

awakevaulting said:


> Just like the others here, I wish to learn how to play an instrument like guitars and a Ukelele. But, you have to read about these guidelines and lessons for beginners below:
> 
> Learn to Play Ukelele
> Top Ten Ukelele Tips for Beginners



This is a good page to find a lot of links that answer a lot of beginner Ukulele questions >>> http://www.gotaukulele.com/p/beginners-guides.html


----------



## Melensdad

Well my left wrist is still in a lot of pain.  

So I'm still unable to practice the ukulele.  2 months without any practice.  Basically I'm going to have to start over from the beginning.  Not happy about any of this.  

On the bright side I have a cheap ($39) ukulele kit that I've started to build.  I have no pretense that it will play well.  I know its just plywood junk with cheap parts.  But it is giving me something to do that helps hold my interest in the instrument while I am unable to actually play.  

My goal is to have a good looking piece of cheap wall art that is potentially playable, but I'm not holding out much hope on it holding a tune or having good tone.  Like I said, its cheap but if it ends up looking good I'll be happy.


----------



## pirate_girl

If it makes you feel any better Bob, I haven't touched a piano or anything of the sort in years, but know I can still do it.
Kinda like riding a bike.

Same for a guitar, the notes are all there, albeit in my head.
I can touch any surface and play Fur Elise, for example, and hear it.
yup!


----------



## Melensdad

I decided that, the hell with the pain, I would try to play again.

It did not go well.

First off, while I might have remembered where my fingers belonged on the frets, they didn't seem to want to cooperate and go into the correct spots.  

Secondly, while some chords were easily managed, many were very painful.  G, E and anything that required me to try to reach the G string, or to curve my wrist to reach anything.  The curling of the wrist is where I had most of the pain.  

Lets just say it was 15 minutes of futility.  

I will be drinking away my sorrows tonight


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Doesn't look like he is having any trouble.


----------



## Melensdad

jim slagle said:


> Doesn't look like he is having any trouble.



I'll bet he didn't move a baby grand piano


----------



## Melensdad

Well it looks like my wrist is just in a holding pattern regarding pain.  Some days a bit worse, some a bit better, but generally not improving.  Pain level is typically a "4" on a scale of 10.  So clearly noticeable and bothersome.  Some actions raise the pain level very quickly.  But despite all that I've been picking up the Ukulele again, for short sessions.  Typically 15 minutes a day.  

And being the idiot that I am, I just bought_ (ordered) _another ukulele.  

Pepe Romero Creations "Tiny Tenor" model.  It was designed by Uke player Daniel Ho in conjunction with Pepe Romero Jr and is made in Vietnam (_not thrilled by that)_ using Hawaiian sourced wood.  They make several variants of the Tiny Tenor model.  On the lower end are the models with solid tops and plywood sides and back.  On the higher end are the solid wood models.  This is one of the solid wood models.  Mine is the solid Mango wood.  Its also available in solid Koa.  Both the Mango and the Koa come from Hawaii.  In between the higher end and the lower end they have a solid mahogany version.

The Tiny Tenor is the overall size of a Concert size Ukulele but with a Tenor length neck/fret count.  The body shape is supposed to give the volume and tone of a Tenor size Uke.  Reviews on the Tiny Tenors are very good, and this is clearly the best of the instruments I _(will soon)_ own. 



> A tenor scale uke built to the body length of a concert; powerful, crisp tone in a small package. Designed by Pepe Romero Jr. with Daniel Ho. Handcrafted of all solid wood. 17 inch scale length with 14 frets to the body. Rosewood fingerboard and bridge. Abalone rosette and fret markers. Mother of pearl Daniel Ho logo. 16:1 geared tuners with ebony buttons. Gloss finish.



I am having mine restrung to "High G" because my other 2 Ukes are both strung to "High G."  This was set up with "Low G" by the store, they are restringing it for free and will reset the action optimized for "High G" for me.  Of course if I could actually play well enough to tell the difference that would mean a lot more to me but I wasn't going to turn down the free service 

YOUTUBE VIDEO of Pepe Romero describing the design of the Tiny Tenor and what was done to make a Concert size play like a Tenor size >>> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dkcq-MkXxSc

YOUTUBE VIDEO of Daniel Ho with a Tiny Tenor >>> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XDmd9V741as

Pictures below are the actual one I will be getting.  I was really struck by the beauty of the Mango.  Most spalted Mango has a lot of bold dark lines and this one has very fine lines.  I think that is what sold me on this one.  I've seen several other Mango Tiny Tenors but all had the more normal bold wood grain lines.


----------



## Melensdad

I need help with converting TABS from Guitar to Ukulele.

I found a song I want to learn but I can't find UKE tabs for the song.  Found Guitar tabs.

But the chords seem odd to me.  What is a G/D chord?  And a A/D chord?

I'm totally clueless.  Anyone offer any help?


----------



## Melensdad

Wrist is feeling good today so I decided to see how much I've really forgotten/lost due to my injury.

Sad to say its quite a bit.  But I also seemed to pick up the old lessons pretty quickly.  Went back about 10 lessons from where I had left off and started from there.  Did well enough replaying those to make me want to explore something I had never tried.  

We have a Crate Acoustic 2 channel guitar amp that Melen used to use with her electric violin. Pulled it out, hooked up to the Lanikai Uke, which has a built in pre-amp and 1/4" cable jack.  Turned on the pre-amp on the Uke.  Turned on the Crate amp.  Nothing.     No sound was coming from the Amp.  Its been in the garage and the basement and I wondered if it was broken.  Started playing around by swapping the cords around, etc.  Still nothing.  Plugged the cord from the Uke to Melen's pre-Amp, and then the pre-Amp to the Crate amp.  Still nothing.  

BUT THEN I turned "off" the pre-Amp that is built into the Ukulele and the sound started coming out of the Crate's speaker 

Did a lot of playing around, tried it with and without the pre-Amp, but the pre-Amp has lots of controls and effects _(that I am clueless about) _but are fun to play with and can be used to scare the dogs 

I have a LOT of work to do to learn how to play something more complex than Happy Birthday, Hokey Pokey or Itsy Bitsy Spider ... but today was fun.  More fun than I've had in quite a while.


----------



## Melensdad

Clearly still in review and re-learn mode but my wrist is feeling well enough to allow me back to daily practice sessions.  Roughly 20 - 30 minutes daily.  I'm happy with my progress.  Even though I learned all this stuff a couple months ago I simply forgot it but relearning it is coming back fast.  

The chords, which seemed so foreign, and which my fingers forgot, take only a couple quick practices to feel natural.  Funny thing is that they didn't feel natural the first time.  So maybe there is a (small) silver lining in my injury and the time away from practice it has caused? 

The video lessons that I'm following teach simple 2 chord songs.  Then, with the same song, teaches it in different chords.  For example, Itsy Bitsy Spider in C/G.  Then a lesson or two later, in F/C.  

Far less frustrated and far happier with my finger placement, chord changes, etc.

Wrist pain is still a problem.  But I'm able to manage well enough


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Awesome.


----------



## Melensdad

For $30 the local music shop is going to install a passive pickup into my new Uke.  

I want to put a strap on this new Uke and I use a 'jack strap' plug to hold my strap on the other Uke which holds the strap in place in the pickup jack.  By installing a pickup in this new Uke, I can use the same system for securing the strap ... and I can also use a strap and simultaneously be able to plug this this ukulele into the Crate Amplifier too.  

So I bought a dedicated ukulele pickup that gets really good reviews _(so it can accurately pick up my beginner mistakes and transmit them at louder volumes) _and the local shop is going to install it for me.  Should have it back from the shop early next week.

I think it was Northern Redneck who originally mentioned the strap jacks???  Whoever it was ... THANKS


----------



## Melensdad

F7 Chord ... what sadistic bastard thought up this chord?


----------



## Melensdad

12 Bar Blues, with that damned F7 chord, screws me up but I'm starting to get the hang of it.  The arthritis & ligament injury in my left wrist make a proper F7 finger position impossible for me, just can't get my fingers where they belong.  I get them on the correct strings but can't get my ring finger near the fret bar so the sound is not nearly as good as it should be ... but I'm at least getting to the point of being able to play it through without too many hiccups.

The video lessons I'm following typically have the song on a 'white board' behind the instructor, so I can see what is coming up before the instructor calls out the next chord.  As I am slow to chord changes this helps prepare me to make the change on time _(or close to on time)_.  But in this lesson they changed the format and the white board is gone!!!  So I watched the lesson, wrote up my own white board notes, and have been managing, with some trouble & some mixed success to play along.  

Seems I need both audio & visual cues to get this.  I'm OK with admitting that.  After all I'm pretty close to tone deaf and have a difficult time clapping to music without watching for visual cues from others who are clapping.


----------



## Melensdad

I am a horrible horrible ukulele player


----------



## Melensdad

F Minor ... the new chord from hell itself.  

Index finger, first fret, G/1st string
2nd finger -or- ring finger _(your choice)_, first fret, E/3rd string 
Little finger, 3 fret, A/4th string​
If you have arthritis and dramatically reduced mobility in your left wrist getting your little finger down to that 3rd fret is about as easy as fitting a fat man through a mouse hole.  

I don't have small hands but spanning from 1st to 3rd fret with seriously limited mobility hurts and I can't imagine making a chord change, on the fly, during a song, is going to happen 'in time' with any music, no matter how much I slow down the tempo


----------



## Melensdad

On the bright side I do like playing the new Tiny Tenor ukulele.  It has a longer neck with a bit more space between the frets so my fingers have just a little more room.  It seems to make it easier for me to play as badly as I can manage to play!


----------



## Melensdad

Subscribed to PBS during "Play the Ukulele with The Atomic Sharks" TV special and got a Makala soprano ukulele, CD, DVD and songbook from The Atomic Sharks.

My first Soprano and my first Makala (_which is the discount line from the popular brand Kala_). WOW this is tiny and there is no way my arthritic left hand is going to like it. But that is no matter, when I subscribed I knew that I would be giving this little Makala MK-S to my niece as a Christmas gift. She wants me to teach her how to play (_which will definitely be the blind leading the blind_) but I think this little Makala and the song book can help her with some basics.

After reading horror stories about build quality control on the Makala I was unsure what to expect. I'm pleasantly surprised by this one. The set up is not too bad right out of the box, certainly playable. The satin finish has a nice looking semi-open pore surface that is pleasant enough to look at. The fretboard and the saddle appear to be unfinished. Frets are smooth enough and finished nice enough on each end. There are front & side markers for the 5th, 7th and 10th frets. The front dots appear to be mother-fo-pearl but might be simulated MOP? Tuners are unmarked and open gear with white plastic knobs. The little Makala comes equipped with Aquila SuperNylgut strings. Overall I'm pretty happy with this little thing and I won't be embarrassed to give it as a gift.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Came across this and thought of you. We expect to see your rendition of it posted here. [emoji6]

https://youtu.be/T9WCM4CV5Iw

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Melensdad

NorthernRedneck said:


> Came across this and thought of you. We expect to see your rendition of it posted here. [emoji6]
> 
> https://youtu.be/T9WCM4CV5Iw
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk



Uh, no.

I'm on a few day break, due to frustration.  I can form the chords.  I can change cords.  I can ALMOST keep up with chord changes on several songs at ALMOST normal 4/4 time with the music.  So I'm clearly getting better.  

BUT, and this is a huge BUT, I HAVE HUGE ISSUES WITH STRUMMING PATTERNS.

Want me to play all down strokes.  No problem.  Want me to play down/up strokes.  No problem.  But if the song requires a real strumming patter like D/D/U/U/D/U, which is a very common pattern, I simply get lost and screw up the strum pattern, lose track in the song and abandon all hope that I will ever be able to play anything more complicated than simple children's songs


----------



## NorthernRedneck

It'll come with practice. Strumming took me years to master. And I'm still learning 26 years after starting guitar. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Melensdad

NorthernRedneck said:


> It'll come with practice.* Strumming took me years to master.* And I'm still learning 26 years after starting guitar.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk



Well that is depressing


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Saw this and thought of you right away. Lmao. You going to order it?


----------



## Melensdad

I'm still playing nursery rhymes and children's songs.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Melensdad said:


> I'm still playing nursery rhymes and children's songs.


I remember those days. When I first started playing guitar it was kids songs playing single notes. Once I learned three chords I learned knocking on heaven's door. I played that over and over again for what seemed like a year. 

Really though. If you can master 4 basic chords you can play a lot of songs that are popular nowdays. G D EM C. In that order usually. Throw in the odd Am and F chord and you have the basis of a lot of popular music.


----------



## Melensdad

My problem is not the chords, its the strumming.  I know 8 or 9 common chords ... but switching chords is sometimes a little too slow.  Its getting faster, so its just a matter of practice.  Still, the strumming patterns are what totally screw me up.  

I have no natural rhythm (seriously) and that makes the strumming even worse.

I will never be a good player because my timing always speeds up or trails off, sometimes both in the same song!  But I'm playing for ME and not to join a band.  Its fun to play, despite the frustration.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

That's the spirit. For years I just played for me. I kinda reached a level of playing where I could switch chords quickly and keep a steady strumming pattern. For the past 5 years or so I have been playing a lot more and working on my technique. Now my strumming is coming along nicely. I routinely alternate strumming while playing a song.  For example. If a song has a chorus that plays over and over again towards the end, I'll start the chorus softly using my hand to mute the strings while strumming gently in downward strokes. Then I'll continue the chorus strumming harder using downstrokes and not muting it anymore with my hand. The final time around on the chorus I'll throw in upstrokes in a steady pattern to build momentum to the end of the song. 

Clear as mud?


----------



## Melensdad

NorthernRedneck said:


> Clear as mud?



I understand.

My hands & mind don't work in conjunction with what I understand.


----------



## Melensdad

No updates on this thread for quite a while but I have not given up.

It has been hard to practice during the holiday season, which is also the competitive fencing season, so I've not really had much time to do any real practicing.  I have restrung one of my more frequently played ukuleles with a new set of strings.  I've messed around a bit.  But I need to get back to my daily practice sessions; something I hope to start up again next week.


----------



## Melensdad

Well I guess there is an update.  After posting the above 'non-update' early this morning I did find a bit of time a short while ago to pick up the Magic Fluke uke.  Played "Dropkick Me Jesus" a couple of times.  Badly.  But I remembered the chords and managed the chord changes, albeit slowly.  

I was pretty happy that I could sort-of/semi manage that little ditty of a song.  Its a simple song but on my best day its about as much as I have been able to manage to properly play so the fact that I was able to actually stumble my way through it was heartening.


----------



## Melensdad

Still playing (*badly*) but I'm happy so that is what counts 

I can do a reasonable rendition of Bobby Dare's *Dropkick Me Jesus* but I'm still horrific when I attempt to play fast songs.  Songs in Waltz timing (3/4 time) seem to be my forte.  

I'm absolutely loving my Romero Tiny Tenor, its an amazing instrument, way better than I can ever hope to be.  And its a joy to play.  That said, I'm looking at buying Ukulele #4.  

I found a used Cordoba 32T, which is mid-quality level ukulele.  Have *NOT* purchased it.  But seriously considering it. * IF* I can get the price come to down.  

Its an all solid tone wood instrument, rosewood back and sides, sitka spruce top.  Designed by Pepe Romero Jr, same guy who designed my Tiny Tenor.  The Cordoba 32T is a handmade instrument, in China.  The brand reputation is only so-so in the Uke community but the "30" series instruments are considered very nice, very much better than the rest of the brand's ukes.  The "30" series has Spanish heel construction, which is supposed to be lighter, stronger and more stable than traditional dovetail ukulele construction.  Its also touted as allowing the ukulele to have more vibrant tones, resonate better and overall a lighter weight.  

The 32T is a true Tenor size ukulele.  My other instruments are smaller Concert size instruments.  The "Tiny Tenor" is a hybrid, the scale is Tenor length but on a small body and overall a Concert size ukulele.


----------



## Melensdad

So I had out of town visitors here for the past week.

One of which used to be a pretty good guitar player, but life got in the way and he has not played with his guitars for the past few years.  We got talking about the ukuleles and he plunked around with them but then noticed the guitar case sitting in the corner.  Out came my daughter's Spanish style guitar and we struggled through a duet of AMAZING GRACE

First time I had played the ukulele with anyone else playing along side me.

Also first time I played the ukulele with an audience of more than my dogs.  I don't even play when my wife is in the room, although she does hear me practice from time to time.

I struggled.  

I got lost in the song on a couple attempts.  

He got lost in the song at least once.  

But we did manage to play a pretty bad version of the song.  

And had a lot of fun doing it.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Cool. You learned to play standing on your head.


----------



## road squawker

... and how to keep the wine glasses from spilling too.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Hopefully I fixed it for you Bob


----------



## Melensdad

OH, for whatever it is worth, I did NOT buy the Cordoba ukulele.  I was looking at it at Easter-time and that is when my wife gifted me the aNueNue ukulele so buying a Cordoba will have to be a future purchase.




road squawker said:


> ... and how to keep the wine glasses from spilling too.



That is my 'superpower'


----------



## Melensdad

Well it all progresses and I'm slowly getting better.





NorthernRedneck said:


> It'll come with practice. Strumming took me years to master. And I'm still learning 26 years after starting guitar.



Seems like I sort of turned a corner recently on 'strumming patterns' and can now manage a few different strumming patterns ... those have been my bane and the cause of much frustration for me.  Practice, Practice, PRACTICE seems to be the only reliable way to manage those.  

My wife actually is now commenting that SOME of what I am playing actually sounds like real songs 

Not sure how to SING and PLAY at the same time.  With the piano you typically hit one key for each syllable of a word in a song.  But with a ukulele its common to apply a 'strumming pattern' that repeats through all/much of a song, and a typical strumming pattern may have 4, 5, 6, 7 or 8 strums in the pattern while the song's words (syllable count) may have no correlation to the strums.  Confusing to me.  Probably pretty simple for an 8 year old


----------



## Melensdad

Oh by the way, if anyone wants to book entertainment for a children's birthday party I can officially announce that *KISS THE GIRL* from _Disney's Little Mermaid_ is in my repertoire.  I'm not demanding.  A private jet for transport, a bowl full of all blue M&M in my dressing room, and an adoring audience is more than enough compensation for me!


----------



## Melensdad

Still plucking away, slow but sure.  Still bad, but get improving.

Want to play a Jimmy Buffett tune that is a favorite of mine.  Of course I can't find any ukulele tutorials for that song.  Found one chord diagram of the song in the key of D, which is tough for me to play so I transposed it to the key of C and that is much easier for me.

Found a youtube guitar tutorial for the song and think I have the strum pattern.

DUDUUDUUDU   -and/or-   1+2++3++4+

The strum pattern seems pretty easy but its actually a lot harder to play than it seems like it should be.  Then again I'm pretty much a 10 thumbs player as it is and care rarely get through any song error free.  Oh sure, sometimes I manage, but I usually screw up a strum pattern somewhere.  This one is definitely going to be a challenge.

There is a finger picking intro, have not started to even look into how to gift out the notes to play that on a ukulele yet.  

This is the YouTube video I've found.  Its where I got the strum pattern.  Might be able to use it to figure out the finger picking part too?  
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h6h7YObr1Rs


----------



## Jim_S RIP

> DUDUUDUUDU -and/or- 1+2++3++4+




Can’t understand a word you are saying.

My wife is an ESL teacher. I’ll get her to translate for me tonight.


----------



## Melensdad

jim slagle said:


> Can’t understand a word you are saying.
> 
> My wife is an ESL teacher. I’ll get her to translate for me tonight.



For strumming patterns your finger strikes the strings in either a downward or upward swing. The strings on a Ukulele play the notes G C E A (_top to bottom as you hold the uke_) so a downward stroke will ring the G string, then the C string, followed by the E and finally the A strings.  Upward strokes ring out the strings  in reverse order, which gives a different sound, even if the chord is the same chord.  You can play a chord with either an up strum or a downward strum, or you can play it with both.  It varies from song to song.  

D = Down 
U = Up

So the strumming pattern =>  Down, Up, Down, Up, Up, Down, Up, Up, Down, Up ... repeat

Or, NUMBERS are Down and a '+'  (or an '&' symbol) would denote an Up.  Some people use the letters D and U while others use the Number and the + or &.

Strumming patterns vary from song to song and some songs can be played successfully using different strumming patterns.  For example I learned Amazing Grace with 2 different strumming patterns.  1 2 3 or DDD.  And also 1 2 3 + or DDDU.  Adding the upward strum at the end of the 3 downward strums adds a little bit of a JAZZ style sound to the song.  Neither is more or less correct.  And there are probably a half dozen other fairly common ways to play the same song.

Regardless of the chords being played, the strumming pattern would generally be consistent.  In some songs a full strumming pattern is played for each chord, in other songs the strumming pattern continues but the chords are changed multiple times during the strumming pattern.  In the case of this Jimmy Buffett song there are 4 chord for each single strum pattern.

I understand this stuff ... sadly it is easier to explain than to actually do!

So to get the ukulele to "sound" similar to Jimmy Buffett's band, playing the proper chords with the pattern DUDUUDUUDU or 1+2++3++4+ gives the correct sound to the song.  Realize that one 4 string instrument (_or 6 strings for a guitar_) is trying to recreate the music of an entire band and that is not really possible but what is possible is for basic "sound" of the song to be familiar enough that it all comes together in a familiar way to the ear.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Melensdad said:


> For strumming patterns your finger strikes the strings in either a downward or upward swing. The strings on a Ukulele play the notes G C E A (_top to bottom as you hold the uke_) so a downward stroke will ring the G string, then the C string, followed by the E and finally the A strings.  Upward strokes ring out the strings  in reverse order, which gives a different sound, even if the chord is the same chord.  You can play a chord with either an up strum or a downward strum, or you can play it with both.  It varies from song to song.
> 
> D = Down
> U = Up
> 
> So the strumming pattern =>  Down, Up, Down, Up, Up, Down, Up, Up, Down, Up ... repeat
> 
> Or, NUMBERS are Down and a '+'  (or an '&' symbol) would denote an Up.  Some people use the letters D and U while others use the Number and the + or &.
> 
> Strumming patterns vary from song to song and some songs can be played successfully using different strumming patterns.  For example I learned Amazing Grace with 2 different strumming patterns.  1 2 3 or DDD.  And also 1 2 3 + or DDDU.  Adding the upward strum at the end of the 3 downward strums adds a little bit of a JAZZ style sound to the song.  Neither is more or less correct.  And there are probably a half dozen other fairly common ways to play the same song.
> 
> Regardless of the chords being played, the strumming pattern would generally be consistent.  In some songs a full strumming pattern is played for each chord, in other songs the strumming pattern continues but the chords are changed multiple times during the strumming pattern.  In the case of this Jimmy Buffett song there are 4 chord for each single strum pattern.
> 
> I understand this stuff ... sadly it is easier to explain than to actually do!
> 
> So to get the ukulele to "sound" similar to Jimmy Buffett's band, playing the proper chords with the pattern DUDUUDUUDU or 1+2++3++4+ gives the correct sound to the song.  Realize that one 4 string instrument (_or 6 strings for a guitar_) is trying to recreate the music of an entire band and that is not really possible but what is possible is for basic "sound" of the song to be familiar enough that it all comes together in a familiar way to the ear.



Thank you, really more information than I expected!


----------



## Melensdad

jim slagle said:


> Thank you, really more information than I expected!



If you want I have about 4000 photos of the last hike I took.  That is about 3995 more photos than most people are willing to view


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://youtube.com/watch?v=0VT3yIKfmyQ"]Music Minute 9 - Keeping Your Instrument in Tune - YouTube[/ame]

This is cute


----------



## Melensdad

Those are the Atomic Sharks, they are from Indiana


----------



## pirate_girl

Melensdad said:


> Those are the Atomic Sharks, they are from Indiana



Really.
I had no idea. 
They're always on doing those little skits on PBS between the shows my granddaughters watch.


----------



## Melensdad

pirate_girl said:


> Really.
> I had no idea.
> They're always on doing those little skits on PBS between the shows my granddaughters watch.



They had their own PBS special too


----------



## Melensdad

Sort of bummed out but when I got sick with kidney stones over Memorial Day weekend I pretty much stopped playing the ukulele.  

Part of that was pain.

Part of the problem is as I got feeling better (_and I'm back to my version of 'normal' now_) the lovely Mrs_Bob retired from teaching so she is now home with me and I don't like to practice with an audience.  

So I have the desire to practice but I've not being doing much of it.  Sometimes 2 or 3 minutes.  Sometimes none.  Sometimes 10 minutes.  But never enough.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I understand. I often won't play in front of anyone. Even though I have no problem playing at church and singing in front of 100s of people.


----------

